
Ask HN: Do other Silicon Valley startups open back their office? - iamnotjasper
I am currently working at Tellus, a real estate fintech startup in silicon valley. I was wondering how other silicon valley startups will reintroduce employees to an shuttered office environment. With what&#x27;s going on with COVID-19, i was wondering if your company has a reopening plan for your offices. I am curious to hear your thoughts on this.
======
stu2b50
There are some metrics, and we are currently so far away from being close to
the targets in SF that I can't imagine reopening until 2021 at the earliest.
Even then, they'd probably have to adjust some of the goals.

